# My Baby (:



## ema671 (Dec 7, 2009)

Here are a few pictures of my three year old Horsfield Tortoise, Freddie


----------



## Kayti (Dec 7, 2009)

What an adorable little guy! Have you had him since he was a baby?
I love the first picture, he's got a regal old-man pose going on. 

Does he get raspberries/fruit often?


----------



## ema671 (Dec 7, 2009)

I've had him since he was about 1 years old, I got rescued him from a nursery I used to work at, as they bought him & didnt really think about what they were doing, they used to keep him in the cold at night, with no heat or anything from 6pm till 7.00am, so I brought him home with me  shortly after that I left the nursery 
He is so good, he always pulls his old-man pose lol 
I only give him fruit every now and then as a treat, but raspberries are his favourite & strawberries, but don't give him them that much as they give him a bit of a funny tummy if he has too many, :S lol
 I would love to have more, I love him to pieces.
Thank you for your comment.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Ema671:

First of all...






to the forum!

And next...How wonderful that you first joined and immediately shared your pictures with us. Freddy is very cute, and lucky that you rescued him from the Nursery.


----------



## ema671 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you 
I'm sure I will have plenty more photos up of him soon, he loves having his photo taken, hehe! 
xx


----------



## Isa (Dec 7, 2009)

Awww Freddie is very cute, I love the second pic  
Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Kayti (Dec 7, 2009)

Haha "a bit of a funny tummy" is such a lovely way of putting it! 

What a poor little guy! And how lucky to be rescued!
There are two nurseries I've seen with torts around where I live, but they're both hydroponic stores mainly. One of them has a room with 3 semi-adult sulcatas, and they looked pretty okay. 
The other I went into when I was looking for cypress mulch. It's run by these stoners who got really excited when I told them I was trying to find it for my tortoises, and they took me into the back to show me this baby Sulcata in a ten gallon tank filled almost to the top with bark, and nothing else. Apparently it only sleeps in there though (but, it was 3:00 in the afternoon) and they had another set-up for it at the front of the shop. But it looked pretty badly pyramided. 

What is it with nurseries and tortoises? The connection alludes me. I think they're much better pets than salesmen


----------



## terryo (Dec 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, and thanks for the great pictures! Lucky for him you came along to help and give him a new home....and some yummy treats.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 7, 2009)

OK, I see a picture of a handsome tortoise eating raspberries, then I see a picture of the same tortoise walking across spotless white carpet...I am guessing your guy has exceptional self-control over his bodily functions, or you have some kind of excellent carpet cleaner!

Freddie is a great name. I have a husband named Freddie.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## sammi (Dec 7, 2009)

He has a beautiful shell! Looks like he is very well cared for =]

Welcome!


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Dec 7, 2009)

Freddie is adorable, I love the last pic!! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Madortoise (Dec 7, 2009)

Freddie is beautiful!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ema671 (Dec 9, 2009)

thank you for all the comments 
i wouldn't say he is very good at controlling himself lol, I think I snapped that picture at the right time.

Have some more photos


----------



## BethyB1022 (Dec 9, 2009)

Aww what a sweet little guy and he's so photogenic!


----------

